# NE Arkansas



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

FOR SALE: North East Arkansas Cattle or Hay Farm
172.9 Acres â Fenced â 46 Acres Wooded
Five Ponds â Barn â *BRICK HOME*
$1,900 per Acre
(870) 566-1221 After 6:00 PM CST


----------

